# جراثيم اليد والعلاجات الكيماوية ؟



## اني بل (10 سبتمبر 2009)

شبكة النبأ: رغم التقدم الهائل الحاصل على المستوى الطبي، تبقى بعض الاشياء من التعقيد بمكان إستحالة فهمها، ومثل ذلك الكثير من الاشياء الغامضة، فتنوع الجراثيم التي تنتشر على راحة اليد واختلافها من اليد اليمنى الى اليسرى، او اختلاف عددها وحجمها، بين أيدي النساء والرجال، او لماذا يرفض جسم الانسان قلب آخر سوى ان الجنس يختلف، فقلب الرجل لايلائم المرأة والعكس بالعكس. هذه النقاط التي لم يصل لحدودها العلماء اليوم، ربما سيتاح لهم في المستقبل الاقتراب من حقيقتها، للتوصل إلى نتائج أكثر تقدما في مجال تحقيق الامن الطبي للإنسان بوجه العموم.







(شبكة النبأ) في سياق التقرير التالي تسلط الضوء على أهم وآخر المستجدات في العالم الطبي، مع عرض الآثار الجانبية التي من المحتمل ان يتعرض لها بعض المرضى، وخاصة المرضى المصابين بإنسداد الشرايين، او التشخيص الخاطئ لمرضى الربو: 

تعقيم الأيدي بعد المصافحة حالة ضرورية وليست سيئة

لا تعود معرفة الرئيس الأمريكي الحالي جورج بوش بخلفه المرتقب باراك أوباما إلى أيام قليلة بل إلى ثلاث سنوات، عندما التقيا في البيت الأبيض عام 2005.

ما أثار الاهتمام ساعتها أنّ الرجلين غسلا أياديهما بمعقّم الأيدي الجل بعد أن تصافحا، وهو ما أشار إليه أوباما نفسه في كتابه الشهير جرأة الأمل.

وقال: بعد أن تصافحنا، التفت الرئيس (بوش) إلى أحد مساعديه، الذي سكب جرعة كبيرة من معقّم الأيدي على يد الرئيس، الذي أبلغني قائلا: شيء جيد يحميك من أن تصاب بالأنفلونزا.

وقبل عقود، وربّما سنوات، كان مشهد غسل الأيادي بعد المصافحة أمرا غير لائق، بل وربّما يسبّب خلافات تصل حتى الاشتباك بالأيادي النظيفة منها، وغير النظيفة. بحسب (CNN).

أما الآن فقد تغيّر الوضع، والكثيرون يزيدون من احترامهم لمن يصافحهم ثمّ يلهث مسرعا لغسل يديه بقناني الجل، التي باتت منتشرة في الكثير من المحلات العمومية، بدلا من الماء والصابون.

وفي مواسم البرد والأنفلونزا يتزايد الحرص على غسل الأيادي، ليس بعد الأكل فقط، وإنما حتى عند المصافحة أو مسك أشياء. وهذا الشيء الجيد بات الآن في متناول الجميع في المطاعم ووسائل النقل الجوي والبري.

وما زاد من الإقبال على الجل هو تنامي المخاوف من انتشار بكتيريا خطيرة مقاومة للمثيليسين، تسمى ستافيلوكوكوس أوريوس.

وبالنظر لكون الأيادي تعدّ من أكثر الأعضاء نشاطا لدى الإنسان، فإنّها تتسبب في أمراض كثيرة، ولاسيما في المستشفيات التي تعدّ مرتعا للفيروسات والبكتيريا.

ففي مستشفيات أمريكا تسجّل سنويا 1.7 مليون حالة تلوث بسبب عدم تعقيم الأيادي. ووفق منظمة الصحة العالمية، فإنّ 10 بالمائة من الزيارات للمستشفيات في الدول الصناعية، يكون السبب فيها إصابات بفيروسات وبكتيريا تمّ التقاطها من مستشفى ودور الرعاية الصحية.

وفي عام 2002، أمرت مراكز مراقبة الأوبئة والوقاية في الولايات المتحدة عاملي المستشفيات باستخدام جل مركّب بالكحول لمكافحة تلك البكتيريا، حيث أنّ الكحول يعدّ فعالا جدا في هذا الصعيد.

أما في عام 2004، فنظمّت وكالة صحية حكومية بريطانية حملة وطنية، تحت شعار: اغسل يديك، كان من محاورها حضّ العاملين في المستشفيات على استخدام الكحول.

وينفق الأمريكيون سنويا نحو 100 مليون دولار على معقمات الأيادي، فيما يشير مسؤولو صناعة هذه الأنواع من الجل إلى أنّ تجارتهم في تزايد يوما بعد الآخر.

جراثيم راحة اليد تنتشر لدى أكفُّ النساء أكثر من الرجال

كشفت دراسة علمية حديثة أن راحات أكفِّ النساء تحتوي على طيف أوسع من أنواع الجراثيم المختلفة مقارنة بما هو موجود لدى نظيراتها عند الرجال، وأن أيدي البشر تجتذب من صنوف البكتريا أعدادا أكبر بكثير مما كان يُعتقد سابقا. 

فقد وجدت الدراسة، التي أعدها باحثون من جامعة كولارادو في باولدر في الولايات المتحدة، أن ما مجموعه 150 نوعا مختلفا من الجراثيم والكائنات الحية الدقيقة المختلفة تعيش على راحة يد الفرد الطبيعي (لدى كل من النساء والرجال على حد سواء). بحسب بي بي سي.

وقال الباحثون في دراستهم، التي جاءت تحت عنوان وقائع ومحاضر جلسات الأكاديمية الوطنية للعلوم واستخدموا فيها تقنيات متطورة لدراسة التسلسل الجيني، إنهم يأملون أن تساعد نتائج البحث العلماء في إرساء "قاعدة صحية" لدراسة أنواع الكائنات البكتيرية التي تعيش على جسم الإنسان. 

وأضافوا قائلين إن من شأن هكذا قاعدة أن تساعد العلماء أيضا في تحديد أي من هذه الكائنات ترتبط بأنواع محددة بعينها من الأمراض دون سواها. 

وقال الدكتور نواه فيرر، رئيس فريق الباحثين الذين أجرى الدراسة، تعليقا على النتائج التي تم التوصل إليها: إن مجرد معرفة عدد الكائنات البكتيرية التي تم رصدها على راحات أكف الأشخاص المشاركين الذين شملتهم الدراسة يُعد مفاجأة بحد ذاتها. كما أن معرفة التنوع الكبير للجراثيم التي عُثر عليها على أكف النساء المشاركات لا تقل أهمية أيضا.

وأضاف الدكتور فيرر قائلا: إن الدراسة رصدت وحددت هوية أكثر من 4700 نوعا مختلفا من الكائنات الجرثومية المتواجدة على 102 راحة كف للأشخاص الذين شملتهم الدراسة.

وأردف قائلا أن خمسة أنواع فقط من الكائنات البكتيرية التي تم العثور عليها تشترك في كونها موجودة لدى 51 مشاركا في الدراسة. 

والأمر اللافت الآخر الذي رصدته الدراسة هو حقيقة أن راحتي الكف اليسرى واليمني عند نفس الشخص تشتركان فقط بمعدل 17 بالمائة من الكائنات والأنواع البكتيرية نفسها. 

وقد فسر الدكتور فيرر ظاهرة رصد تنوع جرثومي بنسبة أعلى على أكف النساء منها عند الرجال بقوله: لربما تعود إلى حقيقة أن الرجال أكثر ميلا إلى وجود نوع من الجلد الحامضي (الأسيدي) لديهم، وهذا بدوره يشكل بيئة أكثر قساوة وطردا بالنسبة للكائنات الجرثومية الدقيقة. 

ورأى أن وجود الاختلافات في نواح أخرى، كالعرق والغدد الزيتية وإنتاج الهرمونات، لربما تكون عوامل مساهمة أيضا في جذب الجراثيم أو طردها. 

الأمر الآخر الذي يراه الدكتور فيرر قد يكون عاملا مساهما في هذا المجال هو أن النساء والرجال يميلون عادة إلى استخدام أنواع مختلفة من مواد التجميل أو التنظيف، كالمواد المرطبة للبشرة مثلا. 

واللافت في الأمر، يقول الدكتور فيرر، أن الدراسة توصلت إلى نتيجة مفادها أن غسيل اليدين لم يكن له سوى مجرد أثر جد بسيط على التنوع البكتيري الذي وُجد على يد كل من الرجال والنساء الذين أُخضعوا للبحث. 

ففي الوقت الذي أبدت مجموعة من الجراثيم قابلية للزوال عن اليدين، أظهرت مجموعة أخرى العكس وبقيت متشبثة بالجلد. 

إلا أن الدكتور فيرر أشار إلى أن غسل اليدين باستخدام المنظفات المضادة للبكتيريا يظل الطريقة الفعالة في القضاء على الجراثيم لدى الجنسين، لطالما أن مثل هذه المواد المنظفة تستهدف الجراثيم الضارة تحديدا، وبالتالي تقلل من مخاطر الإصابة بالمرض. 

وقد رأت الدراسة أن نسبة التنوع الجرثومي الموجود على راحة الكف تكون أعلى بثلاثة أضعاف من تلك الموجودة على مقدمة اليد (الأصابع) ومنطقة المرفق، ويبدو أنها تفوق حتى نسبة البكتيريا الموجودة في الفم والأمعاء الغليظة. 

وقال الدكتور فيرر: نحن نعلم أنه من المحتمل أن يكون للجلد المرتبط بالبكتيريا تأثير أكثر أهمية على صحتنا من غيره. لكننا حقيقة لا نعلم كيف يمكن أن تؤثر التجمعات البكتيرية على صحة الجلد نفسه، كما لا نعلم إن كانت أنواع محددة من الجراثيم أكثر فائدة من غيرها أم لا.

وتعليقا على نتائج الدراسة المذكورة، قالت الدكتورة فاليري كارتيس، مديرة مركز الصحة في كلية لندن للصحة والطب المداري: ما زالت أمام العلم أشواط كبيرة لكي يقطعها في مجال المعرفة والتعلم عن الكيفية التي تتفاعل وفقها الجراثيم مع الجسم البشري. 

وأضافت قائلة: يُعتقد أنه لربما يكون وجود مثل هذه التجمعات من الكائنات البكتيرية على أيادينا أمرا مفيدا.

هل يفرط الأطباء في استخدام العلاجات الكيماوية

دعا تقرير طبي الأطباء إلى مراجعة موقفهم إزاء توفير العلاج الكيماوي لمرضى السرطان في المرحلة الأخيرة من حياتهم. 

وقال التقرير، الذي اصدرته جمعية "The National Confidential Enquiry"، إنه تمت دراسة 600 حالة لمرضى توفوا خلال 30 يوما من بدء العلاج الكيماوي حيث تم التوصل إلى أنه قد عجل الوفاة أو سببها في ربع الحالات على الأقل. بحسب رويترز.

وحث التقرير الأطباء على تقليل الجرعات أو عدم تقديمها اصلا للمرضى في المراحل الأخيرة من حياتهم. 

وأشار التقرير إلى أن جميع أفراد العينة من مرضى حالاتهم حرجة وقد كان الهدف من تقديم العلاج الكيماوي لهم هو السيطرة على المرض بدلا من محاولة شفائهم. 

ولكن الدراسة توصلت إلى أن استخدام العلاج الكيماوي أدى إلى الوفاة أو تسريعها في 27 بالمئة من الحالات. 

وقالت الدكتورة ديانا مورت، المشاركة في إعداد التقرير: إن الأطباء يجب أن يكونوا في منتهى الحرص وهم يوصون بالعلاج الكيماوي لمرضى الحالات الحرجة. 

وأضافت قائلة: إن المرضى يجب أن يكونوا ملمين بمخاطر الآثار الجانبية الناجمة عن العلاج الكيماوي عليهم. 

ومن جانبها، قالت البروفيسور جين ماهر من مركز ماكميلان لمكافحة السرطان: إن هذا التقرير يكشف عن أن الأطباء والممرضات يجب أن يوضحوا للمرضى بشكل أكبر إيجابيات وسلبيات هذا العلاج القوي في الفترة الأخيرة من الحياة. 

كما أعرب البروفيسور مايك ريتشاردز المتخصص في علاج الأورام عن قلقه العميق لنتائج التقرير، وقال إن على جميع المراكز التي تقدم العلاج الكيماوي دراسته جيدا ليعيدوا تقييم خدماتهم على الفور. 

تغير التوقيت بين الصيفي والشتوي وعلاقته بالأزمات القلبية

افادت دراسة سويدية ان الانتقال الى التوقيت الصيفي يزيد من مخاطر الاصابة بالازمات القلبية فيما يقلص الانتقال الى التوقيت الشتوي هذه المخاطر تقليصا طفيفا.

وتؤكد هذه الدراسة التي اجراها باحثون في مؤسسة كارولينسكا في ستوكهولم ونشرتها مجلة نيو اينغلاند جورنال اوف ميديسن الاميركية ان عدد حالات الاصابة بانسداد الشرايين يرتفع 5% خلال الاسبوع الذي يلي الانتقال الى التوقيت الصيفي التي تقدم فيه الساعة ساعة واحدة.

وفي تصريح لوكالة فرانس برس قال ايمري يانسكي الذي اشترك في اعداد الدراسة ان "زيادة احصائية كبيرة لمخاطر الاصابة بأزمة قلبية تحصل في الربيع خلال الاسبوع الذي يلي الانتقال الى التوقيت الصيفي ليلة الاحد الاخير من شهر آذار/مارس في اوروبا موضحا ان خسارة ساعة من النوم يفسر جزئيا هذا الارتفاع. بحسب فرانس برس.

واضاف، لا يحصل الامر نفسه في الخريف عندما تؤخر الساعة ساعة واحدة ليلة الاحد الاخير من تشرين الاول/اكتوبر موضحا ان النتائج الوحيدة المهمة تسجل يوم الاثنين بعد تغيير الساعة حيث يتدنى عدد الازمات القلبية بنسبة 5%.

وتفيد الدراسة التي استندت الى قاعدة معلومات تشمل كل الازمات القلبية التي وقعت في السويد بين 1987 و2006 ان هذه التبدلات في عدد حالات الاصابة بانسداد الشرايين متصلة اتصالا وثيقا بتاثير تغيير التوقيت على عادات النوم والساعة البيولوجية للجسم.

واضاف هذا الباحث: من الصعب على بعض الاشخاص التعود عليها اذ ان مدة النوم ونوعيته يتأثران وهذا واضح للعيان.

وخلص الى القول: تتوافر ادلة يزداد عددها تؤكد ان مشاكل العادات الجسدية واضطرابات النوم متصلة بشرايين القلب.

مرضى عمليات توسيع الشرايين بحاجة إلى تدخل جراحي 

يحتاج المرضى الذين يخضعون لعملية توسيع الشرايين او القثطرة للتدخل الجراحي لعلاج انسداد الشرايين بعد العملية اكثر بعشر مرات من المرضى الذين تجرى لهم عملية توصيل الشرايين وفق دراسة بريطانية. بحسب فرانس برس.

وتهدف العمليتان الى ضمان تدفق الدم بعد ضيق الشرايين او وجود جلطة. وتقوم القثطرة على ادخال بالون ونفخه داخل الشريان لتوسيعه اما التحويل فهو عملية جراحية يجري خلالها اخذ شريان من جزء من الجسم واستخدامه في تحويل الشريان المسدود لضمان تدفق الدم.

وشملت الدراسة التي اجراها اطباء من جامعة ليستر البريطانية اكثر من ستة الاف مريض من ليسترشير بين 1995 و2004 خضع نحو 2500 لعملية تحويل للشريان والباقون للقثطرة.

وقال الباحثون ان فرص المرضى في البقاء على قيد الحياة متشابهة في الحالتين. وبلغت نسبة الوفيات 5% للمرضى في الاجمال خلال السنتين اللتين اعقبتا العملية.

لكن الحاجة لعملية جراحية ثانية كانت اكثر بعشر مرات بالنسبة للمرضى الذين اجريت لهم عملية توسيع للشريان مقارنة مع الذين اجريت لهم عملية تحويل.

ونشرت نتائج الدراسة في مجلة القلب (هارت) المتخصصة الصادرة عن دار مجلة الطب البريطانية.

عمليات زرع القلب ومخاطر التفاوت بين الجنسين

قال باحثون أمريكيون ان الرجال والنساء الذين تجرى لهم عمليات زرع أعضاء تكون احتمالات الموت لديهم مرتفعة اذا كان المتبرع من الجنس الاخر.

ويقول باحثون من جامعة هوبكنز في بالتيمور ان السبب غير واضح ولكن قد يكون نتيجة اختلافات الحجم في القلب، حيث يعتقد أن قلوب الرجال أكبر حجما، او عوامل هرمونية ومناعية ما. بحسب رويترز.

وقال الباحثون لاجتماع جمعية القلب الامريكية في نيو اورليانز ان المرضى الذين تزرع لهم اعضاء من متبرعين من الجنس الاخر يزيد خطر الموت لديهم بنسبة 15 في المئة مقارنة مع هؤلاء الذين كان المتبرعين لهم من نفس جنسهم.

وهذه النتائج مبنية على بيانات من الشبكة المتحدة لتقاسم الاعضاء والتي تدير نظام التبرع بالاعضاء البشرية في الولايات المتحدة من 18 الفا و240 شخصا اجريت لهم عمليات زرع قلب منذ عام 1998 حتى 2007. وقالوا ان اقل معدل للبقاء كان بين الرجال الذين حصلوا على تبرع بالقلب من امرأة.

وتزيد أيضا احتمالات رفض العضو الجديد بين الرجال الذين يحصلون على قلب من متبرعة امرأة. والنساء اللاتي يحصلن على قلب من متبرع رجل لا تزيد لديهن احتمالات رفض العضو الجديد عما اذا كان القلب من امرأة اخرى.

ووقال الباحثون ان النتائج تشير الى انه اذا كان الاختيار متاحا فيجب على الاطباء ان يمنحوا المريض الذي يحتاج لعملية زرع قلبا من نفس جنسه.

واضافوا انه اذا لم يكن هذا متاحا بسبب قلة الخيارات من بين المتبرعين بالقلب فيجب ان يمضي المرضى قدما ويجروا عمليات زرع من متبرعين من الجنس الاخر لان اي عملية زرع ستكون افضل من قصور القلب.

وقال الدكتور اريك ويس من جامعة جونز هوبكنز وأحد الباحثين المشاركين في الدراسة: احدى الرسائل التي لا نريد توصيلها هي ان الناس يجب ان ينتظروا لعملية زرع قلب من نفس الجنس لان معدل النجاح قوي بوضوح عند اجراء عملية زرع مما لو لم تتم عملية الزرع سواء من نفس الجنس او الجنس الاخر.

التشخيص الخاطئ لمرضى الربو التحسسي 

افادت دراسة كندية ان ثلث الذين شخص اطباؤهم اصابتهم بالربو الشعبي التحسسي (ازما) في كندا لا يعانون من هذا المرض في حين عزا الباحثون الزيادة في انتشار حالات الربو الى الفحوصات الخاطئة.

واكدت الدراسة المنشورة في مجلة الجمعية الطبية الكندية ان: حوالى ثلث الاشخاص الذين شخصهم اطباؤهم انهم يعانون من الربو الشعبي التحسسي غير مصابين بهذا المرض.

وهذا يعني ان الحالات المسجلة اكبر من الحالات الفعلية للمرض في كندا وان ملايين الاشخاص عبر العالم ربما يتناولون ادوية باهظة الثمن ويغيرون نمط حياتهم بلا طائل لعلاج هذا المرض المزمن. بحسب فرانس برس.

ويتسبب الربو بضيق في المجاري التنفسية وناجم عن الحساسية او الهواء البارد او التمارين الرياضية والضغوط النفسية او العاطفية.

وازدادت الحالات المسجلة للربو التحسسي بنسبة 75% في كندا والولايات المتحدة بين 1980 و1994.

وفي 2005 تم تشخيص اكثر من 8% من الكنديين في سن 12 عاما وما فوق بانهم يعانون من الربو التحسسي. وفي 2007 تم اصدار 3,4 ملايين وصفة طبية باكثر ادوية الربو التحسسي استخداما لتبلغ كلفتها 329 مليون دولار كندي (268 مليون دولار اميركي).

وتفيد اخر الارقام ان 300 مليون شخص يعانون من الربو التحسسي في العالم مع توقع ارتفاع ذلك الى 400 مليون حالة بحلول 2025.

وقال الباحثون الكنديون ان زيادة انتشار الاعراض والتشخصيص كذلك قد يكون عائدا الى زيادة الوعي بالمرض وذلك بصورة جزئية بفضل الدعاية التي تقوم بها شركات الادوية للعلاجات الجديدة للربو التحسسي.

واضاف الباحثون انه تبين لهم بعد جملة من الفحوصات والتحاليل التي اجروها على عينة من 540 مريضا مفترضا بالربو التحسسي ان ثلث هؤلاء المرضى الذين ياخذون ادوية لعلاج الربو لا يعانون من المرض.

وبينت الابحاث ان اقل من نصف الكنديين الذين شخص الطبيب اصابتهم بالربو التحسسي خضعوا فعليا لاختبار فحص عمل الرئة عبر قياس التنفس او قوة الشهيق والزفير.

وقال نائب رئيس تحرير مجلة الجمعية الطبية الكندية ماثيو ستانبروك والطبيب الان كابلان الذي شارك في البحث في مقالة على موقع المجلة على الانترنت ان عدم اجراء الفحص الاساسي امر غير مقبول.

واضاف ان الطبيب الذي يعمل على معالجة ضغط الدم دون قياس ضغط الدم او علاج ارتفاع الكولسترول دون قياس مستوى الكولسترول في الدم انما يخل بالقواعد الاساسية للرعاية الطبية. واوضح الطبيبان ان معالجة الربو التحسسي بدون اجراء فحص التنفس على الاقل لا يختلف عن ذلك.

ويثير تناول ادوية الربو التحسسي وخصوصا التي تحتوي على "الستيرويدس" الخافضة للتفاعلات المناعية مع مسببات الحساسية مخاوف لدى الاطباء نظرا لوجود علاقة بينها وبين الاصابة بعتامة العين (كتاركت) وضغط العين (الماء الزرقاء) وترقق العظام.

http://www.annabaa.org/nbanews/72/406.htm​


----------



## +Coptic+ (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع جميل و مهم جدا
ربنا يحافظ عليكي و يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## اني بل (10 سبتمبر 2009)

الجراثيم مسببات الامراض 


ان الكثير من الناس يستهنون بالجراثيم تلك الكائنات التي لاترى بالعين المجردة و يتم رؤيتها بالمجهر فقط فهي خطيرة جدا اذا ماتمكنت من الانسان لذلك ارتأيت الى تقديم هذا الموضوع الهام الذي سيمنحكم فكرة عن تلك الكائنات الصغيرة وأتمنى أن ينال اعجابكم

ان الصراع بين الانسان وأعدائه يمتد منذ القدم حتى يومنا هذا, هؤلاء الاعداء هم الجراثيم الدقيقة الغير مرئية, الصراع مستمر وعليه تتوقف حياة الانسان, وكل اكتشاف جديد سواء كان اكتشاف الجراثيم أو علاج لمرض معدي تسببه الجراثيم, يعد انتصارا.

ان الخطر الكامن في هذه الجراثيم كبير, وخاصة وانها دقيقة جدا, يصعب اكتشافها وايجادها في كل مكان, وهي تشكل خطرا على حياة الانسان بسرعة اذا لم يجد لها الانسان العلاج والدواء, لقد كان الفضل الكبير لعلماء مثل باستير, كوك وغيرهم, الذين قضوا حياتهم في اجراء التجارب والبحث عن هذه الجراثيم, غير أن هناك الكثير من هذه الجراثيم ما زالت مجهولة للانسان.

الجراثيم انواع واشكال, تنتقل بطرق عديدة, منها الطفيلية, ومنها ما يعيش في الماء,في المواد الغذائية الغير نظيفة, في الهواء, تنتقل بواسطة الذباب والبق والقمل والحشرات الصغيرة او الحيوانات الصغيرة والكبيرة, سنتعرف على بعض هذه الانواع, طرق انتشارها وتأثيرها, وطرق علاجها والوقاية منها.



اليكم الان بعض هذه الانواع, طرق انتشارها وتأثيرها, وطرق علاجها والوقاية منها.


الأميبا وأخطارها






الأميبا من مجموعة الحيوانات الأولية (البروتوزوا) ذات الخلية الواحدة، دقيقة حيث لا ترى في العين المجردة، تعيش في المياه الراكدة، تنتقل الى أمعاء الإنسان بواسطة الأيادي القذرة. الفواكه والخضراوات الغير نظيفة، عندما تصل الى الأمعاء تهاجم خلايا الأمعاء حيث تحللها وتفككها. وهذا يسبب الألم الشديد، فقدان الشهية. الإسهال والقيء وإذا استمر الأمر دون علاج تخترق جدران الأمعاء وتنتقل بواسطة الدورة الدموية الى الكبد أو المخ حيث تتكاثر ويتضاعف عددها، عندما تكون الأميبا خارج الأمعاء تنقبض وتحيط جسمها بغشاء صلب نسبياً يتطلب أدوية ذات مفعول قوي للقضاء عليها، يوجد نوعان للأميبا الطفيلية الضارة، انتاميبا هستولاتيكا التي تعيش في تجويف الأمعاء الدقيقة، والانتاميبا كولاي التي تعيش على البكتيريا الموجودة في الزائدة الاعورية لأمعاء الإنسان الغليظة.

الدودة الاثنتا عشرة






هي من الحيوانات الطفيلية التي تدخل الى الجسم عن طريق الطعام الملوث أو الغير مطبوخ. كذلك عن طريق الجلد، لها أسنان حادة قرب الفم تستطيع بواسطتها أن تلتصق بجدار الأمعاء، وعندما تكبر يصبح طولها حوالي السانتميتر الواحد، تضع الأنثى البيض داخل الأمعاء وعندما تفقص تخرج اليرقات الصغيرة خارج الجسم مع فضلات الطعام، يمكنها الدخول الى الجسم كما ذكرنا، عن طريق الجروح في الجلد أو بواسطة الطعام الغير مطبوخ يكثر هذا الطفيل في الأماكن الحارة والرطبة.

دودة الاسكارس الطفيلية






يتعرض الجهاز الهضمي عند الإنسان لبعض أنواع الديدان الطفيلية والتي تسبب أمراضاً خطيرة وتدخل بيوض هذه الديدان الى الجسم بواسطة الماء الغير نقي أو الفواكه التي لم تنظف وتذوب قشرة البيوض بمساعدة العصارات الهاضمة حيث تكبر الدودة، يوجد نوع آخر من الديدان التي تدخل الى الجسم مع اللحوم الغير مطبوخة بشكل جيد، تفرز هذه الديدان مواد سامة تسبب ارتفاعاً في درجة الحرارة، وإغماء وقيئاً وإذا لم تعالج فإنها تشكل خطورة على حياة المريض.

الجذام الجلدي








هذا المرض المعدي قد ينتشر بشكل عدوى يسببه ميكروب صغير جداً، أعراض هذا المرض ارتفاع في درجة الحرارة، الآلام في الرأس، دقات قلب سريعة وظهور طفح وردي اللون بعدها يبدأ الدم يخرج من هذه البقع، بعد عدة أيام يفقد المريض الوعي، يتسبب هذا المرض عن طريق القمل، إذ أن القملة تحمل الجراثيم وتنتقل الى الجلد عن طريق الحك ثم تصل الى داخل الجسم.
يتفشى هذا المرض في المناطق التي لا يحافظ فيها السكان على نظافة الجسم والبيوت.

مرض الخناق "الدفتيريا"







مرض خطير يصيب الأطفال عادة، يسبب هذا المرض مايكروبات تسمى مايكروبات لوفر نسبة الى الباحث الذي اكتشفها، تدخل هذه المايكروبات الى الجسم عن طريق الفم أو الأنف أو نتيجة شرب الحليب غير المعقم أو غير المسخن، من أعراض هذا المرض ارتفاع درجة الحرارة، إحتقان في الأنف والبلعوم، رشح من الأنف مع سعال خفيف ثم يبدأ المريض يشعر بصعوبة التنفس. يحصل هذا المرض على هيئة حالات انفرادية تظهر بين فترة وأخرى.

مرض الكزاز






مرض الكزاز مرض خطير سببه جرثمة التيفوئيد, هذه الجرثومة فعالة في داخل الجسم وغير فعالة خارجه, موجودة في اماكن كثيرة وعندما تدخل الى الجسم عن طريق الجروح والخدوش تبدأ فاعليتها وهي افراز مواد سامة داخل الجسم, هذه المواد تدخل الخلايا العصبية وتسبب خللاًفي جهازي الاعصاب وعضلات القلب وجهاز التنفس يسبب موت المصاب,لذا يجب تطهير الجروح وعدم تركها مكشوفة.

اللحوم والديدان الشعرية






اللحوم الغير مطبوخبة النيئة قد تكون السبب في كثير من الامراض المعوية, وذلك ان هذه اللحوم قد تحوي نوعاً من الديدان الوبية الدقيقة الشعرية, عندما ناكل هذه اللحوم المصابة, والغير مطبوخة بشكل جيد, تبقى هذه الديدان حيث تدخل الى الجهاز الهضمي وهناك تتكاثر بكميات هائلة وتخترق جدار الامعاء, بواسطة الدم, عن طريق الدورة الدموية, تنتشر في الجسم خاصة في العضلات مسببة مرضاً خطيراً, لذا يجب دائماً طبخ اللحوم طبخاً جيداً.

مرض السل







السل مرض معد تسببه جراثيم دقيقة عضوية اكتشفها الباحث كوك، يصيب السل الإنسان والحيوان، ينتقل هذا المرض من إنسان مصاب الى آخر سليم بواسطة اللمس واستعمال أدوات يستعملها المصاب، كذلك إذا أكل الإنسان لحوم حيوانات مصابة أو شرب حليب بقر مصاباً بالمرض. عندما يسعل المريض تتطاير الجراثيم في الهواء وهذا يسهل أيضاً الإصابة. تدخل الجراثيم الجسم، تدور مع الدورة الدموية وتصل الى الكليتين، الكبد والرئتين، حيث تبقى مدة ثم تبدأ أعراض المرض وهي فقدان الشهية، الضعف، التعب الشديد، ارتفاع درجة الحرارة ثم السعال الشديد مع خروج الدم مع البصاق.

شلل الأطفال






شلل الأطفال من الأمراض التي تصيب الأطفال حتى سن العاشرة، قد يصيب الكبار أيضاً، يسبب هذا المرض فيروس يعيش في الأنف والبلعوم في بادئ الأمر، يبدأ المرض بارتفاع في درجة الحرارة وصداع شديد وأوجاع في مفاصل الأطراف وفي الأطراف نفسها، بعد أيام يصاب أحد الأطراف بشلل تنتقل العدوى بالسعال والتنفس وذلك لأن الفيروس موجود بكميات كبيرة في الإفرازات الأنفية والفمية للمريض، لذا وجب الإبتعاد عن المريض، وللوقاية من هذا المرض يعطى للأطفال الذين تتراوح أعمارهم بين سنة واحدة وخمس سنوات مصل خاص بشلل الأطفال.

الذباب ناقل المرض 






الذبابة حشرة صغيرة، نجدها في كل مكان، تنتقل من مكان الى آخر، فوق الطعام والشراب ولا نعيرها إهتماماً متجاهلين الأمراض التي تنقلها من مكان الى آخر ومن شخص مصاب الى شخص سليم. 
توجد أنواع عديدة من الذباب، يتكاثر الذباب ويعيش في الأماكن العفنة والقذرة حيث الأوساخ، وهي بهذه الطريقة تنقل الأمراض، ذلك أن للذبابة أرجلاً ذات شعيرات تعلق بها الأوساخ ومعها الجراثيم، وعندما تقف فوق الصحون وأطباق الطعام فإنها تترك هذه الجراثيم وهنا الخطر إذ أننا ندخل هذه الجراثيم الى جسمنا عندما نأكل هذا الطعام.

السموم والأدوية مواد ضارة







الحشرات على أنواعها تسبب الضرر الكبير، سواء للإنسان والنبات، فهي تنقل الأمراض من مصاب الى آخر، تسبب تلف المحاصيل الزراعية على أنواعها، لذا حاول الإنسان إيجاد الأدوية والسموم للقضاء عليها، ولكن النتيجة أن هذه السموم والأدوية أصبحت ضارة وخطرة، فهي في الماء والمحاصيل الزراعية، وفي اللحوم، وكلما ازدادت نسبة هذه الأدوية ازداد الخطر، مثل مادة دي.دي.تي.

التحصين ضد الامراض






كثير من الامراض التي يصاب الانسان بها, تسببها الجراثيم والفايروسات والديدان، لذا حرص على الإنسان إبعاد هذه الأمراض، وذلك بمحاولة القضاء على مسبباتها سواء كانت جراثيم أو فايروسات أو ديداناً، كذلك يعطي الإنسان لجسمه المناعة والقوة والحصانة لمقاومة هذه الأمراض بواسطة التطعيم بمضادات الأمراض، فالتطعيم يكسب الجسم مناعة وحصانة وتجعله يقاوم المرض. المواد التي تعطي للجسم تنتج أجساماً مضادة للجراثيم والفايروسات وتقاومها، وهذا ما يجعل الجسم قادراً على مقاومة الأمراض المعدية والخطيرة.

حمى التيفوس






حمى التيفوس مرض معد، تسببه جراثيم اكتشفها الباحث ابرت، ينتقل هذا المرض بواسطة لمس المريض أو تناول مشروبات، فواكه أو خضراوات غسلت بماء غير نظيف، وللذباب الدور الكبير في نقل جراثيم هذا المرض، عند دخول هذه الجراثيم الى الجسم تصل الى الأمعاء الدقيقة وتسبب ألاماً شديدة، التهاب غشاء الصفاق وهو الغشاء الشفاف المبطن لتجويف البطن، هذا المرض يسبب ارتفاع درجة الحرارة وظهور الطفح، وهي بقع حمراء كبيرة على الجلد يمكن إكتشاف المرض في أول مراحله حيث يسهل علاجه.

وهكذا أكون قد انتهيت من هذا الموضوع المهم 
أتمنى أن أكون قد وفقت في الشرح وأتمنى أن ينال هذا الموضوع المتواضع اعجابكم​


----------

